# Hermann tortoise basking question



## Jonny Clarendon

Hello All,

I went ahead and got my Herman’s tortoise. She’s roughly 4 months old (incubated to be a she) and is kept in the vivexotic tortoise table with a Mercury vapour combo bulb for heat and UV.

Ambient room temperature is roughly 20 degrees C. She’s kept on top soil, has fresh water daily, eats various weeds and the odd bit of florets crunchy salad. 

My question relates to the MVB. I’m using the Arcadia 100w MVB and I have it suspended above the table using a Komodo bracket (see attached photo). To be able to maintain a basking spot of 32 degrees C I have to have the bulb roughly 20cm away from the tortoises shell. The manufacturers guidelines say the bulb should be minimum 30cm away from the reptile. If I set the bulb 30cm away I can only get a basking spot of 28 degrees c. Going by the chart provided by Swell (where I purchased the bulb) at a distance of 20cm my tort will be getting a massive overdose of UVB? The chart is included in the images via the below link.
https://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/arcadia-d3-uv-basking-lamp/

I e mailed Swell and asked if the bulb could be faulty as the table is in a warm room that never drops below 20 degrees c and has no drafts and they said I should look at purchasing the 160w bulb for use on an open table.

What are your thoughts guys? Does anyone have experience with these bulbs and more importantly, could I be damaging the tortoises health/ eyes by having the bulb 20cm away from her.


----------



## SueBoyle

Jonny Clarendon said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I went ahead and got my Herman’s tortoise. She’s roughly 4 months old (incubated to be a she) and is kept in the vivexotic tortoise table with a Mercury vapour combo bulb for heat and UV.
> 
> Ambient room temperature is roughly 20 degrees C. She’s kept on top soil, has fresh water daily, eats various weeds and the odd bit of florets crunchy salad.
> 
> My question relates to the MVB. I’m using the Arcadia 100w MVB and I have it suspended above the table using a Komodo bracket (see attached photo). To be able to maintain a basking spot of 32 degrees C I have to have the bulb roughly 20cm away from the tortoises shell. The manufacturers guidelines say the bulb should be minimum 30cm away from the reptile. If I set the bulb 30cm away I can only get a basking spot of 28 degrees c. Going by the chart provided by Swell (where I purchased the bulb) at a distance of 20cm my tort will be getting a massive overdose of UVB? The chart is included in the images via the below link.
> https://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/arcadia-d3-uv-basking-lamp/
> 
> I e mailed Swell and asked if the bulb could be faulty as the table is in a warm room that never drops below 20 degrees c and has no drafts and they said I should look at purchasing the 160w bulb for use on an open table.
> 
> What are your thoughts guys? Does anyone have experience with these bulbs and more importantly, could I be damaging the tortoises health/ eyes by having the bulb 20cm away from her.



That is why it’s best to have separate uvb and heat indoors. When we tested several combi lamps we found that at correct basking heat, the lamps gave out far too much uvb. Since doing that research I’ve never used a combi bulb and don’t recommend them. Some bulbs gave out more than double the uvb produced by the sun at midday. If you’re going to continue with a combi I’d seriously look at taking a uvb reading from the distance between ground and bulb, but you might be better asking Swell to do you a refund and supplying separates instead. I’d consider removing the hide end too as tortoises develop far better shell shape from digging underground overnight rather than going into hide. You’ve a lot of wasted brightly lit surface area with the covered piece.


----------



## Jonny Clarendon

SueBoyle said:


> That is why it’s best to have separate uvb and heat indoors. When we tested several combi lamps we found that at correct basking heat, the lamps gave out far too much uvb. Since doing that research I’ve never used a combi bulb and don’t recommend them. Some bulbs gave out more than double the uvb produced by the sun at midday. If you’re going to continue with a combi I’d seriously look at taking a uvb reading from the distance between ground and bulb, but you might be better asking Swell to do you a refund and supplying separates instead. I’d consider removing the hide end too as tortoises develop far better shell shape from digging underground overnight rather than going into hide. You’ve a lot of wasted brightly lit surface area with the covered piece.


Hi thanks for the reply.

What’s the effect of too much UVB? Can it cause eye problems etc?

Thanks for the idea to remove the hide area. I did notice 2 nights ago that she buried herself completely in the soil overnight but not every night. I moisten the soil slightly so it has a bit of moisture as I was told this helps with a nice shell shape.

So you wouldn’t recommend a 160w combi bulb which would allow me to have the bulb the recommended distance?


----------



## SueBoyle

Jonny Clarendon said:


> Hi thanks for the reply.
> 
> What’s the effect of too much UVB? Can it cause eye problems etc?
> 
> Thanks for the idea to remove the hide area. I did notice 2 nights ago that she buried herself completely in the soil overnight but not every night. I moisten the soil slightly so it has a bit of moisture as I was told this helps with a nice shell shape.
> 
> So you wouldn’t recommend a 160w combi bulb which would allow me to have the bulb the recommended distance?


Yes it can cause problems, although I don’t have the exact stats on me. Buying a higher wattage bulb will of course mean you can raise the height, but it won’t take into account the variance in uvb levels throughout the day, meaning that at all times you are using the lamp for heat you are giving maximum uvb level which of course doesn’t happen in nature, given the different angle of the sun throughout the day. Hope this makes sense. I did write to one manufacturer who asked for proof of readings. I did this but received no reply sadly.


----------



## Anji

I have came across this doing research on my table and getting an ambient temperature, I have concluded that the combi bulb is not ideal,I have purchased a table being made 6ft long and bought basking bulbs and the ceramic holders ,I also invested in the 12% uvb strip light for her ,I find these combination bulbs far too difficult to get the temperature correct and at the moment she's in a small table which I think for a baby is still too small ,it's just aswell I can have her in a room we're the temperature is constant night and day ,I looked after a tortoise rescued many years ago and it was the uvb strip and basking bulb and I had no problems ,I thought I'd try these new ones and absolutely hate them ,I need to know the correct uvb and uva comes from her basking bulb but it'll be a better set up once it's done ,I am constantly taking the temperature and without putting light down am very lucky to get it up to 80°!! Glad I read this I feel iv done the right thing getting 2 different lights and I have mine on timers 😊


----------



## SueBoyle

Anji said:


> I have came across this doing research on my table and getting an ambient temperature, I have concluded that the combi bulb is not ideal,I have purchased a table being made 6ft long and bought basking bulbs and the ceramic holders ,I also invested in the 12% uvb strip light for her ,I find these combination bulbs far too difficult to get the temperature correct and at the moment she's in a small table which I think for a baby is still too small ,it's just aswell I can have her in a room we're the temperature is constant night and day ,I looked after a tortoise rescued many years ago and it was the uvb strip and basking bulb and I had no problems ,I thought I'd try these new ones and absolutely hate them ,I need to know the correct uvb and uva comes from her basking bulb but it'll be a better set up once it's done ,I am constantly taking the temperature and without putting light down am very lucky to get it up to 80°!! Glad I read this I feel iv done the right thing getting 2 different lights and I have mine on timers 😊


Yes when they first came out everyone raved about them, but research has shown them to be quite unstable. They’re ok for heat alone once the uvb has depleted, but not my first choice even then.


----------



## Anji

Yes I agree ,mines is being changed over this week to the heat/uva bulb and a uvb strip as I got a new table made ,iv only had peanut 2 and a bit weeks and not very happy with this bulb at all ,will be 2 different attached bulbs for me ,I thought they were meant to be good, also iv noticed mine flickering not a good sign and from a reputable tortoise seller who also has a fb page I have complained ,they need it back to do checks on it lol,but I said exactly how I felt on their page and they didn't like it,I had tried it when I got it before I got the tortoise so I left positive feedback so I thought ppl s and to should know its the worst bulb iv had a normal bulb gives out more heat !!its absolutely ridiculous 🙄 my room temperature is right up for the heat ,but changing the whole table tomorrow new lights on then it'll be all kitted out for her ,and I will send this back 🤔


----------



## SueBoyle

Haha, I’m guessing it’s the people who asked me where I got my info. When I sent back my own research and readings (with pictures) I got no reply 🙄 I no lorger recommend them on my website though!


----------



## michaela123456788

Hi have a Hermann tortoise all I use is uvb strip light and a basking bulb is that OK as I'm new his basking spot is about 95 f


----------

